# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Παραδείσια >  πρόβλημα στα πόδια

## necty

θηλυκό παραδεισιο με προβλημα στα πόδια
δοκίμασα δερματικη αλοιφή (novaquasol) και αντιβίωση (vibramysin) αλλά δεν παρουσίασε βελτίωση
δυσκολεύεται να σταθεί σε κλαδι
εχετε καποια ιδεα για το ποιο μπορει να ειναι το προβλημα?

ευχαριστω για τον χρονο σας

----------


## jk21

θελω να μας βαλεις δυο φωτο καθαρες απο τις πατουσες του . Υπαρχει σιγουρα φλεγμονη εσωτερικα στο ενα ποδι και μαλλον μικροτερη και στο αλλο , θελω ομως να δουμε την πηγη της , αν εχει εστια εξωτερικη 


θα  βαλεις σιγουρα αλοιφη fucidin απο φαρμακειον δυο φορες την ημερα , κατω απο την πατουσα αλλα και απο πανω γυρω απο τη φλεγμονη και θα παρεις να δωσεις απο φαρμακειο Σκονη για ποσιμο εναιωρημα των 250 mg augmentin σε δοσολογια που θα σου στειλω με πμ οταν μου πεις οτι πηρες τελικα το σκευασμα . Το vibramycine σε τι δοσολογια το εδινες; ποσο διαστημα; ειχες μεχρι τωρα επαφη με πτηνιατρο;

----------


## necty

δεν φαινεται να εχει καποια πληγη στις πατουσες, ομως εχει στο μπροστινο μερος του ποδιου και πανω απο το πισω δαχτυλο
Aγορασα το ποσιμο εναιωρημα augmentin και περιμενω οδηγιες για την δοσολογια.
Οχι δεν εχω επισκευτει πτηνιατρο. Για το vibramycine διαβασα εδω στο site, πιστευοντας οτι ηταν ποδοδερματιτιδα.Του εβαλα για περιπου πεντε μερες 2-3 σταγονς

----------


## jk21

Βαλε fucidin οπως σου ειπα .Ισως ειχε ακαρεα γιατι βλεπω υπερκερατωση και τσιμπουσε τα ποδια και μολυνθηκε 

σου στελνω δοσολογια για augmentin στην ποτιστρα  .

αν η δοσολογια vibramycine που αναφερεις ηταν για 100 ml νερου σε ποτιστρα , ηταν πολυ λιγο  , αν ηταν στο στομα , ειναι κοντα στη δοσολογια αλλα καπως αυξημενη

----------


## necty

Καταρχας θα ηθελα να ζητησω συγνωμη για αυτο το καθυστερημενο μηνυμα,  αλλα λογω καποιων προσωπικων μου προβληματων δεν κατεστη δυνατον να  επικοινωνησω γρηγοροτερα.Ομως υποσχομαι οτι θα ειμαι πιο συνεπης στο μελλον.

Το  θηλυκο παραδεισιο μου εχει παρουσιασει εμφανης βελτιωση, ενω πριν δεν  μπορουσε να σταθει σε κλαδι τωρα στεκεται και πλεον δεν υπαρχει πληγη  στο ποδι ομως παρολα αυτα εξακολουθει να ειναι καπως νωχελικο και το  κοτρικι του ποδιου του καπως πρησμενο

Τι πιστευετε οτι πρεπει να γινει απο εδω και περα;H μολυνση εξακολουθει να υπαρχει ;

----------


## jk21

ποσο καιρο εδωσες augmentin και fucidin ;

----------


## Cristina

Νεκτάριε, αργεί να δώσει αποτελέσματα η θεραπεία πολλές φορές. Έχω και εγώ ένα πουλάκι που το έχω πάνω από δυο μήνες με θεραπεία. Μπορεί να περάσει σε ένα μήνα, μπορεί σε δυο...θέλει υπομονή!

----------


## necty

για 10 ημέρες

----------


## jk21

απο τις 22 εχουν περασει 4 ημερες για να σου ελεγα να μην διακοψεις και να συνεχισεις καποιες μερες , αν δεν ειχες διακοψει .Τωρα για να σου πω για συνεχεια θελω να μου πεις ποια μερα σταματησε η αγωγη (ημερομηνια ) και να δω φωτο κοντινες  σε αρθρωσεις και πατουσα

----------

